# Theo!!



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey man were is theo.. This board isnt as active as before because I haven't seen him online.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

He was banned for a unknown reason... I think he should be back soon!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We shouldn't let his absense effect the traffic on this fourm any either way. Keep posting here damnit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

His suspension should be up in a few days. I don't know if he'll be returning, however.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

stevemc said:


> We shouldn't let his absense effect the traffic on this fourm any either way. Keep posting here damnit.


Theo always came up with good ideas for threads... And Dre is is not a good Moderator...Were missing the creative ideas theo has thats why the posting is going down.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

^ that and there hasn't really been any big news lately


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

There really isnt much to post about. The Mavs are pretty quiet.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anybody think that Dre is doing a good job since Theo has been gone??..
I mean as a moderator you really need too keep a forum going expecially if your other moderator is gone!!!! Where the **** is DRe lately?? Ive seen everybody else except him, and hes a moderator!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

NastyN44 said:


> Does anybody think that Dre is doing a good job since Theo has been gone??..
> I mean as a moderator you really need too keep a forum going expecially if your other moderator is gone!!!! Where the **** is DRe lately?? Ive seen everybody else except him, and hes a moderator!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


People outside of this forum have lives that they need to take care of


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tristan said:


> People outside of this forum have lives that they need to take care of


Hey you average more posts than I do kid!!! and if he has so much going on in his life right now that he can only get on once every 2 weeks than he shouldnt be a mod...


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Everybody needs to calm down, there hasn't been much news to talk about and debate lately. Once the Mavs do something then I'm sure this board will become a lot more active. Remember it is the off-season, it isn't like this is the season with a game to talk about every other day.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Theo! should be coming back today for you guys, at least his suspension will be served. But he might now want to come back to the board anymore, or he might be at scout camp so he might not be back today when his suspension gets lifted.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hes back but I dont know if he is going to post here. Will never know when he comes because he hides his stuff and is invisible so he coule be viewing this right now.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope he comes back and starts posting again soon.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

*I havent been here long but the board looks great to me?*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The deal right now is that Theo! is no longer banned as his username, but his IP Adress is still banned preventing him to return at the moment. Its just a matter of when the administrators take care of this to allow him to come back.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dang they banned hi IP address too. He couldn't even look at the site. I hope this all gets worked out soon.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

IP banned from home, posting from school


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG he's Back.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

NastyN44 said:


> Does anybody think that Dre is doing a good job since Theo has been gone??..
> I mean as a moderator you really need too keep a forum going expecially if your other moderator is gone!!!! Where the **** is DRe lately?? Ive seen everybody else except him, and hes a moderator!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you have concerns about the way the forum is moderated, please feel free to send the Southwest Division CM a PM.

Click here to PM KokoTheMonkey


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

He told me on messanger that he will be back but just not as active.


----------

